# Mini disque d'initialisation ipod coincé dans le lecteur



## rrmurr (26 Janvier 2008)

Impossible d'éjecter le mini disque d'initialisation du iPod. Le lecteur CD présente des ratés depuis quelques mois. Comment faire ? dois-je déposer l'ordinateur chez un réparateur ?


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2008)

euh, un mini cd pour ipod? quel model?
quelle machine?
ca risque d'etre SAV 
jamais de mini disque dans les lecteurs slim


----------



## rrmurr (26 Janvier 2008)

rrmurr a dit:


> Impossible d'éjecter le mini disque d'initialisation du iPod. Le lecteur CD présente des ratés depuis quelques mois. Comment faire ? dois-je déposer l'ordinateur chez un réparateur ?





Tucpasquic a dit:


> euh, un mini cd pour ipod? quel model?
> quelle machine?
> ca risque d'etre SAV
> jamais de mini disque dans les lecteurs slim




c'est un iPod nano Et d'ailleurs, je n'arrive pas à l'initialiser.
bref, on se sent stupide


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2008)

pour initialiser, etc, tout est en ligne, chez apple (suppport) 
pour ton cd


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2008)

rrmurr a dit:


> c'est un iPod nano Et d'ailleurs, je n'arrive pas à l'initialiser.
> bref, on se sent stupide



10 contre 1 que tu t'es fait refiler une contrefaçon d'ipod


----------



## Pierrou (26 Janvier 2008)

Euh ouais... 

Parce que Apple ne file plus de CDs avec les iPod, et encore moins des mini CD, *car les mini-CD sont incompatibles avec les mange disques des portables Apple *

Donc envoies une photo du "iPod" pour voir, et pour ton disque, fais une recherche dans le forum, je crois qu'on peut forcer l'éjection avec une carte de crédit ou quelque chose


----------



## anthoprotic (26 Janvier 2008)

Ça m'intéresse ce fil.. 

Alors, les photos?


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2008)

Oui des photos !!! :love:


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Oui des photos !!! :love:



t'aura juste une pomme pas croquée


----------



## sehkmet (27 Janvier 2008)

10 contre un qu'il est bleu que c'est marqué ipod et que la pomme est a l'envers horizontalement

j'en ai telement vu de cette version que ca me paris le plus probable


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Euh ouais...
> 
> Parce que Apple ne file plus de CDs avec les iPod, et encore moins des mini CD, *car les mini-CD sont incompatibles avec les mange disques des portables Apple *
> 
> Donc envoies une photo du "iPod" pour voir, et pour ton disque, fais une recherche dans le forum, je crois qu'on peut forcer l'éjection avec une carte de crédit ou quelque chose



ah ça me rappelle ma mésaventure avec un mini disc des dessins animés de Tintin
et je lis après "ne pas insérer dans des manges-disques" et hop
heureusement, en trimballant le portable d'une pièce à l'autre, le mini disc a pointé son nez et mon compagnon avec ses ongles de guitariste a pu le sortir (j'avais tenté avec papier et tout) j'ai eu tellement peur d'avoir à l'emmener en SAV en devant payer puisque la faute était mienne!
" pas de mini disc dans un mange disque"  
macbook n'aime pas ça, je le saurai ;-))
bref, j'ai eu de la chance, parfois le superdrive présente quelques dératés, mais ma fois, il grave toujours ma musique iTunes, mes photos... et lit quand ça lui chante les dvd - avec ses humeurs mais vu ce que je lui ai fait subir, je trouve ce MacBook bien robuste et toujours vaillant!!!

(d'autant que je sauvegarde surtout sur disque dur externe et vois les films sur une TV LCD... mais parfois, graver sur cdrom un de mes achats iTunes ou des photos à partager, c'est pas mal, et il le fait toujours! que lui demander de plus après le mauvais traitement qu'il a subi ?

courage pour le mini disc... dis-nous si tu as pu le retirer
pfiou, un iPod de contrefaçon... quelle poisse!
pas de cdrom vendu avec les news iPod...


----------



## rrmurr (28 Janvier 2008)

la pomme est d'aplomb... mais le bleu est verdâtre, la molette coincée, les icônes d'une couleur criarde. Et ça marche vraiment pas.

Bref, une contrefaçon confirmée par un revendeur Apple agréé.

Avec une carte de crédit j'ai pu faire recracher le mini CD. Pas de SAV donc. C'est un truc à retenir pour les étourdis de mon genre.

Merci à vous.


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2008)

rrmurr a dit:


> la pomme est d'aplomb... mais le bleu est verdâtre, la molette coincée, les icônes d'une couleur criarde. Et ça marche vraiment pas.
> 
> Bref, une contrefaçon confirmée par un revendeur Apple agréé.
> 
> ...



et tu as réussi à remettre ton Mac d'applomb ou les couleurs etc sont toujours criardes, molette coincée ?
cela a-t-il disparu une fois l'éjection du mini disc (on est plusieurs à s'être fait prendre!) ?

surtout qu'iTunes est directement installé sur MacBook, pas besoin de cdrom...
c'est ce qui est pratique avec Mac OS X, tout s'installe très facilement quand les périphériques sont compatibles, besoin de rien, juste brancher! ou télécharger une version récente...

quand mon mini disc (tintin pour moi) était resté coincé, une fois qu'il était retiré, j'ai tout simplement redémarré mon MacBook est tout s'est remis dans l'ordre!!


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2008)

Non, on parlait des couleurs du mini pas de celles du Mac 
je vois pas comment un md peut faire changer les couleurs!
les photos, les photos, :rateau:!


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2008)

Voui, les photos!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Non, on parlait des couleurs du mini pas de celles du Mac
> je vois pas comment un md peut faire changer les couleurs!
> les photos, les photos, :rateau:!



aye, la molette coincé aurait dû pourtant me faire pencher sir l'iPod car pas de molette sur le Mac (mais je pouvais penser à la molette de la télécommande!)
(les couleurs de l'écran auraient pu décider de changer!! parfois, ça peut arriver!!)

mais si photos à l'appui sont possibles, je serai curieuse aussi de voir cet ipPd mini si c'est une contrefaçon!


----------



## warren2312 (1 Février 2008)

Oh oui, des photos !


----------



## Pierrou (2 Février 2008)

C'est marrant d'ailleurs, le coup des Mini CD et des mange disques... Sur Wii, les disques de Game Cube passent sans dommage, et à la verticale


----------



## flotow (2 Février 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> C'est marrant d'ailleurs, le coup des Mini CD et des mange disques... Sur Wii, les disques de Game Cube passent sans dommage, et à la verticale



c'est pt'et parce que ca tombe vers le bas (gravité quoi )
non?


----------



## Pierrou (2 Février 2008)

Ben, ils rentrent dans le lecteur en restant au milieu... enfin chais po


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est pt'et parce que ca tombe vers le bas (gravité quoi )
> non?



Non, ma Wii est en position horizontale et pas de problème avec les mini cd


----------



## sehkmet (2 Février 2008)

il a eu ca reponse maintenan il s'en fou ... pas de photo ... pas correct ca


----------



## flotow (2 Février 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> il a eu ca reponse maintenan il s'en fou ... pas de photo ... pas correct ca



ouais, qu'on le bannisse


----------



## anthoprotic (2 Février 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ouais, qu'on le bannisse




Sacrifice sur la place publique


----------



## Pierrou (3 Février 2008)

Qu'on lui introduise son "iPod" dans le...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2008)

Qu'il tombe le futal,  Sonny s'occupe du reste


----------

